# Question about printing a label on a shirt



## Smeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi:

I print my shirts on American Apparel, DTG. We've had great success so far, in terms of how the shirts look and how they've been reviewed, etc. We're ready to approach stores, so I need to look into relabeling (we're only online right now). 

Ideally I'd like to keep the AA tag on there and just have my printer add my logo somewhere on the shirt. Is that legal? Do people do that? I'm totally new to all this, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Legally, there's nothing that would prohibit you from keeping the AA label or any blank supplier's label on the shirt.

Relabeling only became popular in the last 10-15 years. Before that, all t-shirts kept the Hanes, Anvil, Fruit Of The loom, etc labels in the collar.


----------



## Smeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Parkwood said:


> Legally, there's nothing that would prohibit you from keeping the AA label or any blank supplier's label on the shirt.
> 
> Relabeling only became popular in the last 10-15 years. Before that, all t-shirts kept the Hanes, Anvil, Fruit Of The loom, etc labels in the collar.


You mean I could sell my shirts retail in stores with just the AA label and nothing with my label/logo?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

No problem at all.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

It would usually depend on the retailer. They may say that they want the printer's logo on the item, others could care less.


----------



## Smeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh wow, I totally misunderstood, then. I thought it was some kind of legality that you had to have your "brand" on the shirt before it could be sold in a store. Thanks for clearing that up!

edit: wait, though - don't I have to have a UPC code or a hang tag or something? Ugh, I'm getting so confused ...


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

You can take the t-shirts from AA, Hanes, Anvil, etc and put them in a box without doing ANYTHING and wholesale them to someone else. You are no different than Staton, Missiion Imprintables, etc, except that you can't offer as competitive a price. Heck, you could even trans ship the shirts without taking them out of the Staton, etc boxes. Just slap your shipping label on top and call UPS.

You do not need any hang tag or bar code. Some major retailers may insist on hang tags and bar codes and they might be ones you supply or they ship to you to apply with a tag gun.


----------



## Smeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool. Very interesting. So would it be weird for me to leave the AA tag on but have my printer print my logo somewhere? Does anyone do that? I want to work on branding, but I'm on an extremely tight budget.


----------

